# Sunday River 3/6-3/8



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2015)

Ski at SR every weekend so don't usually post trail reports. But nothing here for awhile so why not. 

Had Friday off, ditched family and left early AM from MA and was on chair at 11:00. No rush, let it warm up. Beautiful perfect bluebird day. 

It had snowed maybe 3-4 inches earlier in week and weekday pow hounds left lots around in the glades to play in. Celestial was untouched on left, 3 days later. Wow...can't wait to retire lol!  Haven't spent much time in Jordan this winter - so hit Blinds Ambition. Very nice, seems a little skied off under the pow but there was plenty for me.  Caramba was trail of day - perfect bumps. I spent some time skiing Locke line trails - nice when lift isn't running.  What else...oh a lower chutzpah, very nice. 

Saturday and Sunday was with husband. More glades - SuperNova was our fave this weeeknd. Basically, in most glades beautiful packed bumps with a rare obstacle every now and then. Very little ice. Avoided OZ trails, looked hellish from Jordan lift and Sunday LP and Emerald city were closed- looked treacherous.  Everyone raves about Top Gun (kids included) - Took it SUnday - just another steep icy groomer where I try to scrub speed whole time lol. 

Downdraft - maybe best bump trail of weekend - pure powder bumps til bottom ice slick. We're loving Gnarnia and Yetiville (hint-stay way way skiers left for beautiful untouched).  

Groomers?  Have no idea, sorry lol. Although I let my SL skis run on lower part of black hole - very fun. I don't do that if I fear ice - so this was a treat.  Did seem to be typical skied off by noon on most groomers from what I could see (and hear)

so yeah - fucking fabulous at SR right now!  Would be nice to have a cover but fine if nothing falls from sky.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 10, 2015)

Personally, I usually ski Fridays at various places.  Sure it was excellent on Friday.  However I was there Saturday and beyond a few of the glades being decent, thought conditions were crappy and crowds were bad.  Lodges were packed, liftlines were fairly long but not too bad for a Saturday.  Trying to get lunch, even late at 1:30 was an exercise in futility trying to find a table.  Foggy Goggle at the end of the day was like a sardine can.

Again, just my personal opinion as I'm used to skiing on weekdays without crowds and rarely bare/icy spots.

I'll take a smaller mountain, cheaper lift ticket to ski great conditions all day over a bigger "icon" ski area with crowds and mediocre conditions.  Just my .02.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 10, 2015)

Rushski said:


> Personally, I usually ski Fridays at various places.  Sure it was excellent on Friday.  However I was there Saturday and beyond a few of the glades being decent, thought conditions were crappy and crowds were bad.  Lodges were packed, liftlines were fairly long but not too bad for a Saturday.  Trying to get lunch, even late at 1:30 was an exercise in futility trying to find a table.  Foggy Goggle at the end of the day was like a sardine can.
> 
> Again, just my personal opinion as I'm used to skiing on weekdays without crowds and rarely bare/icy spots.
> 
> I'll take a smaller mountain, cheaper lift ticket to ski great conditions all day over a bigger "icon" ski area with crowds and mediocre conditions.  Just my .02.



Well I don't ski groomers, but woods are fabulous.  Since I ski the mountain all the time, I avoid lift lines easily - skied onto Aurora most times without a wait, North Peak was wide open, Locke Lift no line ever, Spruce maybe had 8 groups before us at peak time on Saturday - Sunday was ski on.  Jordan - we singles that line, Barker usually too.  For the nice weekend it was, I didn't think crowds were too bad.  I'm used to it - i'm a weekend skier.  Even finding a table at Barker for lunch both weekend days was a breeze.  I would NEVER go to the Foggle Goggle for a meal on a ski day - and it's a big apres' spot - if you want to avoid crowds, never go to South Ridge!


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2015)

Think the woods will be in play next week?  Will be there on the 19th and 20th.  Guessing (hoping) lift lines and crowds won't be an issue.

Are there any glades that are more mellow?  I enjoy the trees (had lots of fun in them at Ragged a week ago) but they are still outside my comfort zone...


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 10, 2015)

hammer said:


> Think the woods will be in play next week?  Will be there on the 19th and 20th.  Guessing (hoping) lift lines and crowds won't be an issue.
> 
> Are there any glades that are more mellow?  I enjoy the trees (had lots of fun in them at Ragged a week ago) but they are still outside my comfort zone...



I think so - but I guess it depends on the warm up.  I have never seen such coverage in the woods at SR, ever.  Without new snow between now and then, they will be pretty banged up by next week I'm guessing.  Heard rumors of snow this weekend (?).  

The new Yetiville is great - the left side was still amazing coverage.  Easy pitch, smallish bumps.  Blind Ambition would be good for you - but it was also on verge of getting skied off last Friday.  Also, for a little more challenge - go to Lower Chutzpah off middle of Obsession (not from Top, that's tight and steep) - packed powder bumps and a little steepness in middle - but rest is nice.  I've heard good things about the new Sticks (I think it's called) off little White Cap lift - but haven't been myself.  Oh, and the woods off Gnarnia - not right under the lift but above Last Tango are awesome - nice easy pitch.  SR has really done a fabulous job with these new glades.  Enjoy and pray for Snow!


----------



## Rushski (Mar 10, 2015)

They have a done a great job with having plenty of tree acreage.  Just the place itself felt like a zoo.

Did spend plenty of time in the woods Saturday as well.  Some of the beginning stretches were a little rough, but most got better the deeper in you got.  And the coverage is very good for this time of year, which can said for most places, fortunately...

What's w/the hand-built structure on the left side of Poppy Fields?


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 10, 2015)

Rushski said:


> They have a done a great job with having plenty of tree acreage.  Just the place itself felt like a zoo.
> 
> Did spend plenty of time in the woods Saturday as well.  Some of the beginning stretches were a little rough, but most got better the deeper in you got.  And the coverage is very good for this time of year, which can said for most places, fortunately...
> 
> What's w/the hand-built structure on the left side of Poppy Fields?


Un/Forunately - we get to ski ALOT, but all at one place lol.  I just know after 3 days there I left totally happy and beat up    I must just be used to the zoo-ness of SR lol.  If I spent 95% of time there on weekdays - it would definitely be a shock.  Instead it was like "wow...where are the tumbleweeds?" last Friday!

I don't know which structure you mean...haven't noticed it and I skied left side of Poppy Fields a couple times 2 weekends ago.  Over the years people will construct things in their "own" cleared woods.  Before PF was an official trail a couple years ago, I believe it was a handcut/maintained trail - maybe those folks built it (?).  Most of the recent glades they cut have been skied for years, just smaller un-official trails (Hollywood, PF, Yetiville).


----------



## Rushski (Mar 10, 2015)

A buddy of mine almost skied over the roof of it.  Not proffessionally built.  Snowmaking hoses draped over as a door, with a fair amount of room.

May be a smoke shack.  Not for me but whatever works for people...


----------



## legalskier (Mar 10, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> I must just be used to the zoo-ness of SR lol.



I've never been so this may be unfair, but my impression is that SR is Maine's version of Killington. Not only for crowds but also for topography (the numerous linked peaks). Therefore if I ever get all the way to Maine some day without getting diverted to  the other mountains that would be along the way for me, I think I'd do SL first, then SB, then SR.
Are my impressions accurate?  Just wonderin'.


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2015)

legalskier said:


> I've never been so this may be unfair, but my impression is that SR is Maine's version of Killington. Not only for crowds but also for topography (the numerous linked peaks). Therefore if I ever get all the way to Maine some day without getting diverted to  the other mountains that would be along the way for me, I think I'd do SL first, then SB, then SR.
> Are my impressions accurate?  Just wonderin'.



Roughly accurate. Maybe crowded on Saturdays but SR has a mellower vibe than K on the whole.


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> Well I don't ski groomers,..



Curious what skis you use SkiFanE?


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 11, 2015)

Edd said:


> Curious what skis you use SkiFanE?



I ski SL skis.  Have new Volkl SL speedwall this year, I usually buy used ex-race SL skis (Rossi and Head before), but found a deal on these over summer and bought them.  I have some mid-fats (90) that I'll use on pow days, but I think I've only used them 3 days this year - once stuff is bumped up I get the SLs.  The volkls are amazing...no chatter when cruising (heads and rossi's did) and turn on a dime absolutely when needed - I ski edge of trail alot and need them to be responsive or I could face plant into a snow gun.  I don't know how people can ski bumps with these new fat planks - my husband does and it's seems like much work.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 11, 2015)

Edd said:


> Roughly accurate. Maybe crowded on Saturdays but SR has a mellower vibe than K on the whole.



Agree...although spring at K is awesome.  K seems to have lots of traverses and connectors like SR.  If I was traveling a great distance to Maine and liked variety of conditions - I'd choose SB.  Casablanca is awesome.  SR is great, but if life were different, I'd be skiing in VT.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 11, 2015)

Rushski said:


> They have a done a great job with having plenty of tree acreage.  Just the place itself felt like a zoo....


Good account Rushski, ...think both South Ridge and Barker Lodge need expansion...and an air make-over..   Agreee with ya' SkiFanE...on destinations, only skied 90mm for three days:-o ...a true slalom nut in disquise..EDIT:  but Volkl, Fischer and Head have designed/made some excellent recreational SL skis...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 11, 2015)

The last two Saturdays have been as busy as I have seen at the River.  I am mostly out with the first push.   Skied till after 3 Friday and Saturday. Friday was the best Day. the little Fresh snow during the week was groomed in.  Black hole and Vortex were sweet.  Gnarnia was real nice as was most anything I skied.  Started out at -9 Friday am at my house.  It was 11 on the hill at 9 am.  

Lift lines.  Simple when it gets busy skip Barker and Jordan.  Hit them early.  Aurora started to develop a line Sat am, but when they brought a liftie out to run the line in went to nothing in  minutes.  Locke and White heat are great with  empty chairs when its busy. 
We tried to go to Lunch in Jordan, big wait.  Hit the Northern lights Cafe no wait.   Barker Deck has great conditions this time of year too.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 11, 2015)

Bob R said:


> Barker Deck has great conditions this time of year too.



:beer:


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 11, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Good account Rushski, ...think both South Ridge and Barker Lodge need expansion...and an air make-over..   Agreee with ya' SkiFanE...on destinations, only skied 90mm for three days:-o ...a true slalom nut in disquise..EDIT:  but Volkl, Fischer and Head have designed/made some excellent recreational SL skis...


  I think my SL skis now are recreational, beer league -  not true 'race skis'.  I think...gear puzzles me haha...I just love them.


----------

